
New Macbok Pro Has a 3.2GB/s SSD - pestrov
https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/2018-macbook-pro-benchmarks
======
watersb
> To be fair, Apple’s relatively new APFS file system is designed to speed up
> file file copies using a technology Apple calls Instant Cloning. But a win
> is a win.

Um, no.

While snapshots on ZFS or APFS are wonderful, they don’t help me when I am
modifying large files, or compiling a big project.

So I don’t know what to take away from this article.

------
lostmsu
I don't understand how they did not get the first place on any of "real-world"
benchmarks, if they have the best CPU and I/O?

------
mkesper
Other computers have them available for years?

------
lostmsu
Eventually, the entire Apple laptop will be made of Samsung hardware.

------
kyriakos
Big marketing win for apple. The speed increase is just a matter of
perception.

------
1996
give me at least 2x in a raid0

